# Paper Nest Bowls



## Rabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone ever use these and do they work pretty good or are they a waste of time and money ? Any recommendations on what is best to use ?


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

I use them, I think they are great. Only thing with me is, due to the poop mess, I change them for new ones every couple of days.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have heard from others that they are great to use. But I would rather wrap the bowl in newspaper and have a free disposable nest. That's if I were to use anything like that at all. I just clean out the nest bowls when the babies are banded, and then put in fresh shavings when they need changing.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

Rabbit said:


> Anyone ever use these and do they work pretty good or are they a waste of time and money ? Any recommendations on what is best to use ?


I love them. Cleaning 30 nest bowls once a week is too much of a chore when its below freezing outside


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever thyed the large coffee filters as a nest bowl liner. 1000 cost about $8.00 just a thought.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> Has anyone ever thyed the large coffee filters as a nest bowl liner. 1000 cost about $8.00 just a thought.


No..But I use the coconut fiber basket liners they sale at Walmart. They are roughly 1/2" thick 30" long and 4.25" High. 

You can find them in the gardening section for $3 and they make a great inexpensive nest bowl liner in my opinion. I cut'em up and mold it fit the nest bowl, one coco fiber basket can fill 6 plastic nest bowls nicely.

Edit: You will need to "fluff" them to make them mold to the nest bowls.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

*Good Thought*



GEMcC5150 said:


> Has anyone ever thyed the large coffee filters as a nest bowl liner. 1000 cost about $8.00 just a thought.


Great idea Gem. In my 50+ yrs. of Racing, & Roller Pigeons, have never thought or heard of this. Will give it a try...... Thanks, Happy


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Make sure you try the large filter like that would be used in a Bun Coffee maker I think Mr coffee filter would be to small.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks for your tips, guys!


----------



## preacher boy (Sep 22, 2010)

This may sound dumb,but the material that each of you have described to use,do you still have to use hay or something or will the liners itself work for the hen to lay her eggs on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

I use paper nests and have for many years with no problems. They are cheap enough to change on a regular basis too.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

preacher boy said:


> This may sound dumb,but the material that each of you have described to use,do you still have to use hay or something or will the liners itself work for the hen to lay her eggs on?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yes. I recommend using hay or pine needles in addition to whatever nest bowl liner you decide to use.

I made the mistake of letting the birds make their own nest and they built a sweet halo of straw and pine needles but the bottom of the nest bowl was almost empty. 
When I pulled the nest bowl out to candle the eggs..the hen jumped off of the nest and smashed one of the eggs. The egg was round on top and flat on the bottom. 
This was sad because the chick was alive. The shell was crushed and the egg was beyond repair.


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for all the good idea's you all came up with. I was discussing the nest bowl issue with one of my mentors and he said he's found nothing better than the black rubber dog bowls you get at the farm supply stores. Then I stopped by his house and he gave me a dozen bowls and thats the amount I needed. My neighbor sets up Persian Cat shows in the midwest as a business and they use double cages 45 inches long / 21 inches deep and 21 tall. He gave me about 40 of those cages that needed slight repair so I'm installing 12 in my loft as individual breeding cages. I've cut them down to 14 inches tall and eliminated the center divider thus providing a nice large breeding cage to each pair. I think I will drill holes in the rubber bowl bottoms and use pine shavings as nesting material.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I find it interesting what others use for nest bowls.. in other countries too.. very interesting.. thank goodness pigeons are not real picky about the bowl itself...but they like a good spot or nest box if you have that, some do not even need a nest bowl if you have a brick and some hay, they can build a nest right behind the brick you put about 9 inches from the back wall of the box to keep the nesting materials from scattering... I can see the rubber bowls would be great.. I use the largest ones to feed my horeses, they are easy to clean and do not absorb ordors and are soft but still stiff enough to hold a nest..


----------



## Rabbit (Aug 17, 2008)

Spirit Wings: that is pretty much what my friend had to say about the rubber bowls. He says they are great because they wont break when they get cold and you can just drop them in a bucket of bleach to soak and clean them up and if you wish to you can drill holes in the bottom for drainage or air . Also, if the weather is unusually cold the think rubber helps insulate the nest. He got the idea from one of the Roller guys in our area that works at one of our larger farm supply stores in Springfield.


----------

